# digitrax zypher



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Not sure if this should go in DCC or the general forum. 

I'm ready to upgrade so I put together a list of components I'm considering buying from digitrax. I currently have the bachmann ezcommand and really like it mainly for its simplicity but I need more throttles. If they still made the walk around I would keep what I already have. We also use the eztrack. Its just so easy and quick to change our layout with it. I do have plans to one day put down flex track but we have more fun running trains than building track. 

I've finally accumulated enough locos that its time for a bigger system. The second and main reason for the upgrade is my two little engineers. I want them both to have their own controllers so they can run their own trains on our layout. 

Right now i have a double elongated and turned dogbone with a yard and multiple switches. My son also has a nice oval that is bachmann dc powered. I plan on connecting his oval to mine and converting his engines to dcc. My daughter controls one of the trains on the big layout with me and we use the same controller. 

I made a list and I'm right at 400.00 for the zypher, two additional throttles, a couple of loconet ports and some cable. They are just the basic throttles with the big dial that will be easy for the kids to operate. I like that I can set the throttle for one train that doesnt reset like the bachmann every time I unplug it. It makes it much easier for them to enjoy the trains when I'm at work. 

The layout is still currently on the basement floor but as soon as I slow down with work I plan on building some benchwork for us. I will also be adding a third main line loop so we can all run at the same time. They aren't ready or interested in a lot of switching right now but we could easily do that at a later time. I've also bought some amtrak cars that need bigger radius track. I might actually try running the newest main with flex track. 

I guess I'm just looking for some validation/encouragement/constructive criticism from everyone.I keep meaning to post some pics of what we have going but I wanted to wait till I had the benchwork done.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

With the Zephyr, you can connect 2 DC power packs to it and use them as throttles as well, for a total of 3 throttles. That gives you 2 throttles with Bachman DC pack so you only need 1 additional throttle or DC pack(cheap) and no need for loco net panels. You can cut the cost to $200 with this method.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Very good point. I had forgotten about being able to use the D.C. As a throttle.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't know how to advise you really except to say the Zephyr is a good unit but the manual is a bit of a nightmare to understand. I'd say the NCE Powercab is a better bet for simplicity of programming plus you can move around with it.

I currently have a Roco Z21 system , a bit more expensive but great if you like using a touch screen which most kids do. Throttles needn't cost you extra as you can use any old Android or Apple tablet/phone you might have knocking around. You can also control turnouts from the screen. It comes with a wireless router which you connect to your phone/tablet by Wi-Fi. You might be able to get the whitez21 which people split from trainsets for about $150 on ebay.
Video here:


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

The zephyr is a great investment. It's true that the manual could be better but don't let that affect your decision because you have a great knowledge resource right here on this forum. The peeps here on the forum can give you better info than any manual provided with any system you buy.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Seconded, Zephyr is a great piece, but Digitrax really needs to update and simplify their manuals.

That aside, if you calmly read thru it and have the one thing at a time approach you will be fine. Just have to go slow and skip around the manual some for what you need.

I went with Digitrax because both local clubs use it and well, might as well not buck the trend if I needed help.

Don't let the manual scare you lol. You already have DCC experience so it wil be okay.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been watching videos on YouTube showing how the different functions work on the zypher. I really like how it builds multiple units together. That will be one of my favorite things. I've got several two or three train units I want to connect.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Don't know how to advise you really except to say the Zephyr is a good unit but the manual is a bit of a nightmare to understand. I'd say the NCE Powercab is a better bet for simplicity of programming plus you can move around with it.
> 
> I currently have a Roco Z21 system , a bit more expensive but great if you like using a touch screen which most kids do. Throttles needn't cost you extra as you can use any old Android or Apple tablet/phone you might have knocking around. You can also control turnouts from the screen. It comes with a wireless router which you connect to your phone/tablet by Wi-Fi. You might be able to get the whitez21 which people split from trainsets for about $150 on ebay.
> Video here: https://youtu.be/eOSfbwdzwy0


. 

I will look into this tonight at work when I get a free minute. I already do a lot from my phone and both kids are pretty comfortable using that platform. There something about a big round dial running a train that I'm not sure I want to get away from. This might be the answer if I want to get into automation. Thank you for the different view


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you add a PR3, you can connect the loconet to a computer (win or mac) using JMRI and that give you the capability to use a phone as a throttle.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Schwinn68 one more rather cool feature of the Z21 is the ability to drive your loco from a facsimile of the cab. You can choose from various cabs and the controls will operate just as the prototype. You dont need a camera loco to operate it as Simon says in the video.

As for the big round dial I really don't miss it but if you do want that feature you can connect a variety of other manufactures throttles.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Schwinn68 one more rather cool feature of the Z21 is the ability to drive your loco from a facsimile of the cab. You can choose from various cabs and the controls will operate just as the prototype.


that is too cool! I can see us getting into this as the kids get older. Teach them how to program the trains and run them from the ipad. They are only 3 and 5 so I don't think we are there yet. Big easy to operate dials are the stage we are. I appreciate the suggestions. I didn't know most of this was even possible.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I like your original idea of getting digitrax throttles for the kids. That's the way I would go.
Those are nice throttles (UT4) for the kids and your friends. My wife did not care for the
trains until I got her a throttle. Changed everything. Get 2 panels (UP5) so they can plug
in and have a little space between them. I try to stay with all digitrax products and then I know all is compatable. You might try ebay for the throttles and panels. Might save some
money on some slightly used equipment.

New from digitrax - throttles are 79.99 and panels are 16.95.

Sounds like some family fun.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been getting my prices from model train stuff. They have the throttles for 64 and the plug on ports for 14. Not too bad. Plus they have the cable needed. And I intended to get at least two different ports for now. The zypher is 170.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I ordered the zypher and two extra throttles today. I had to extra nephews over who really loved the trains and I can really see where having their own throttles will really make things more fun. I might order enough track and big radius curves for the third main today too. The bench work will be a nice upgrade but we are having too much fun just running the trains even tho they are on the floor.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't put off that benchwork too much longer. Not only is the floor the place where all the dust and grime -- which you don't really want up in the innards of your locos or trucks -- ends up, but it's only a matter of time until an errant foot lands on something you'd rather not have be a two dimensional object.

With decent carpentry skills and tools, benchwork is an afternoon's work. Build it high enough for you to use /view comfortably; the young ones will grow into it before you know it.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lemonhawk said:


> If you add a PR3, you can connect the loconet to a computer (win or mac) using JMRI and that give you the capability to use a phone as a throttle.


Or a LocoBuffer USB from RRCirkits. I prefer it over the PR3.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

feldon30 said:


> Or a LocoBuffer USB from RRCirkits. I prefer it over the PR3.


Here's the link: http://www.rr-cirkits.com


----------

